# Anyone selling their extra Mineralized Topsoil out there?



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi all,

first off, I did try to post in the sales area, but I had to make a new user ID a few years ago, and I mostly read, rather than post. So I don't have enough posts logged under this ID.

I used to be able to find folks making (and selling their excess) Mineralized Topsoil fairly easily, but am not currently having any luck. I've made it myself before, but I'm gettin' old and cranky and it would cost less to purchase someone else's than see my chiropractor multiple times were I to make it myself. I've gotten some from fellow hobbyists on Etsy, and there were some folks with small scale plant sale websites who offered it.

Any suggestions?
Many Thanks,
Jane


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

'Bama plants doesn't have it?


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

That's the first place I tried, as I've gotten some from him before. The website does not seem to be up and running. 

-Jane


----------

